# Truck



## RowanTheBoat (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello!

All I have is a pick up truck, and in a few months i have to make a 9 hour drive. I know it is best to have their carrier in the back seat, but the truck's back seat are very small and face sideways. Will it be safe to have the carrier in the passenger seat?


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

If the carrier can't fit then I guess you have no other option. Make sure that the carrier is a hard-sided carrier not the soft kind, make sure that you are able to secure the carrier using a seat belt.


----------



## RowanTheBoat (Aug 14, 2017)

The carrier can fit on the back seat, but it just doesn't look as secure as it does on a normal, no foldable car seat!


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

If you feel like it isn't secure enough definitely do not put your hedgie there. Better to be safe than sorry!


----------

